#ubuntu-us-md 2010-12-06
<Broam> geez. NE Linux fest is 7:30 away
#ubuntu-us-md 2010-12-10
<JonathanD> Hi MD!
<Broam> hi hi
<ik> Hello cats and kittens!
<Broam> what's new and exciting?
<ik> fallout new vegas!
<Broam> wouldn't know.
<Broam> I played fallout 2...never really got involved into anything newer than gc
<Broam> so anyway...need to find some W'minster specific postcards to send to some folks
<Broam> and baltimore craigslist is mostly full of people who want the latest windows & apple shinies
<Broam> ...nothing new there.
<JonathanD> Hi MD!
#ubuntu-us-md 2010-12-12
<Broam> woo. snagged a T-Mo G1 for $35 total, after sim unlock
<Broam> and...my wife now has a rooted, sim-unlocked Android G1 running Cyanogen
<ik> DAYCHANGE!
#ubuntu-us-md 2011-12-07
<|Sleax|> Hello
<|Sleax|> can anyone help me?
<JonathanD> |Sleax|:
<JonathanD> whats up?
<|Sleax|> when i try install ubuntu luc on my notebook
<|Sleax|> hp pavillion dv6 it appears a kernel panic
<|Sleax|> every time i try it
<|Sleax|> sometime in ubuntu logo (loading init system files) 'pellets' block
